# Top 5 villans of all time



## S.L.F (21 Jun 2008)

Started to think of the different heroes there have been then decided that they'd be nothing without even better bad guys.

Here's my 5

Norman 'Stan' Stansfield (Gary Oldman) in Leon
Alfred Bester (Walter Koenig of Star Trek fame) in Babylon 5
Mr. Zorg (Gary Oldman) in the Fifth element
Sgt. Obadiah Hakeswell (Pete Postlethwaite) in the Sharpe series
Hannibal Lector (Anthony Hopkins) Red Dragon and subsequent books


----------



## GeneralZod (21 Jun 2008)

*Re: Top 5 villains of all time*

Have to agree  in particular on Sgt. Obadiah Hakeswell, he was one nasty piece of work.

Bill the Butcher (Daniel Day-Lewis) Gangs of New York
The Emperor (Ian McDiarmid) Return of the Jedi and Darth Vader (David Prowse & James Earl Jones) The Empire Strikes Back
HAL9000 (Douglas Rain) 2001: A Space Odyssey
Hans Gruber (Alan Rickman) Die Hard and The Sheriff of Nottingham (also Alan Rickman) Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves


----------



## z103 (21 Jun 2008)

Top five villains?

1. Irish Revenue
2. Irish Revenue
3. Government
4.  Hannibal Lector
5. Irish Revenue


----------



## Mel (21 Jun 2008)

I don't have a top five but I have a soft spot for Joaquin Phoenix in Gladiator (or anything else...)


----------



## BillK (21 Jun 2008)

Tony Blair
George W Bush
Gordon Brown


----------



## Caveat (21 Jun 2008)

GeneralZod has it pretty much bang on IMO - although slightly disappointed that he didn't pick _General Zod_ himself.


----------



## PinotNoir (21 Jun 2008)

*Re: Top 5 villains of all time*

ok, here's a few of my favourites: (not in any particular order)

Tony Soprano
"Say hello to my li'l friend" Mr Pacino in Scarface
Kaiser Souze - (Kevin Spacey in The Usual Suspects)
No. 4 TBA
No. 5 TBA


----------



## GeneralZod (21 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> GeneralZod has it pretty much bang on IMO - although slightly disappointed that he didn't pick _General Zod_ himself.



Zod's sense of decorum stopped him. An inhabitant of Planet Houston was sure to take care of that formality.


----------



## rmelly (21 Jun 2008)

BillK said:


> Tony Blair
> George W Bush
> Gordon Brown


 
so you'd rate these 3 leaders/politicians ahead of Stalin and Hitler, interesting perspective you must have there.


----------



## rmelly (21 Jun 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Hannibal Lector (Anthony Hopkins) Red Dragon and subsequent books


 
Preferred Brian Cox in Manhunter actually.


----------



## Megan (21 Jun 2008)

Boyzone


----------



## eileen alana (21 Jun 2008)

Joseph Stalin
Ivan the Terrible
Adolf Hitler
Idi Amin
Pol Pot
+ latest Fritzl


----------



## S.L.F (22 Jun 2008)

Should have put in my thread starter that these are fictional characters but since we have moved onto real people.

Ghengis Khan killed a tenth of the worlds population
Dr. Joseph Mengele (Nazi bad guy)
Pol Pot
Satan
Lenny Murphy leader of the Shankill Butchers


----------



## Teabag (22 Jun 2008)

Jaws 
SSSlippery Snake (Wanderly Wagon)
Travis Bickle
Darth Vader
Seargeant Barnes (Platoon)


----------



## Remix (22 Jun 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen (nor ever want to see again  ) a fictional villain like Aaron the Moor in Julie Taymor's adaption on Shakespeare's Titus Andronicus.

He is evil incarnate - rape, murder and mutiliations are all in a day's work for this character.

In this scene he stands unrepentant on a makeshift gallows:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI93had4LIE


----------



## rmelly (22 Jun 2008)

Teabag said:


> SSSlippery Snake (Wanderly Wagon)


 
Think it's Sneaky Snake


----------



## BillK (22 Jun 2008)

RMelly,

They sent my only son to Iraq.

How would you feel?


----------



## eileen alana (22 Jun 2008)

BillK said:


> RMelly,
> 
> They sent my only son to Iraq.
> 
> How would you feel?


 

Is your son ok? How awful the constant worry you have to endure.


----------



## Teabag (23 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> Think it's Sneaky Snake



Oh yeah thats right. Sneaky ! The trauma he caused me. Loved the hat though.


----------



## rmelly (23 Jun 2008)

Teabag said:


> Oh yeah thats right. Sneaky ! The trauma he caused me. Loved the hat though.


 
I got my niece the DVD, unfortunately she was going through the phase of watching stuff over and over at the time, luckily she's now moved on.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2008)

> *Top 5 villans of all time*


Top 12 are here.


----------



## ney001 (23 Jun 2008)

De Niro - Cape Fear
Nicholson - The Shining
Prison Guard in the Green Mile (Percy in film)
Denis Hopper
The Pickarooney
Clubman

Sorry that's six!


----------



## so-crates (23 Jun 2008)

excellent Clubman (PS I totally disagree with ney001, Clubman is a hero not a villain!)


----------



## MrMan (23 Jun 2008)

I think the thread works best if we stick to the fictional ones, how about longshanks from Braveheart, Antwon Mitchell in the Shield, Derek vinyard (Ed Norton) in the first half of American History X, Costello (Jack nicholson) in The departed, and by all acoounts The Joker (Heath Ledger) in the up coming Dark Knight.


----------



## ninsaga (23 Jun 2008)

Keeping it Irish......

Daniel O'Donnell (music killer)
CJH (fleece merchant)
Pat Kenny (Quality tv killer)
Michael O'Leary (airwave & media hogger)
(reserving this space- needs alot of thought as you can imagine)


----------



## Elphaba (23 Jun 2008)

The best villains are the ones with a deep dark secret, a reason to become a villain, like Darth Vadar, you hate them but part of you feels sorry for them.

Disagree with Socrates, Clubman is definately AAM'S resident villain, and we all love a good villain, but be warned, new unsuspecting AAM people, he might send gamma rays down his computer to yours and vapourize your eye sockets, so best to wear goggles for the time being...ha ha


----------



## so-crates (24 Jun 2008)

ah but Elphaba is the name of a witch!! You'd probably just cast a spell


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Disagree with Socrates, Clubman is definately AAM'S resident villain, and we all love a good villain, but be warned, new unsuspecting AAM people, he might send gamma rays down his computer to yours and vapourize your eye sockets, so best to wear goggles for the time being...ha ha


Ha! Mere mortals are powerless in the face of my technology....


----------



## so-crates (24 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Ha! Mere mortals are powerless in the face of my technology....


 
technology vs witchcraft ... which one will out... Don't think your amazing helmet will protect you.


----------



## ney001 (24 Jun 2008)

so-crates said:


> Don't think your amazing helmet will protect you.





I take it back, maybe he is more superhero!


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

so-crates said:


> technology vs witchcraft ... which one will out... Don't think your amazing helmet will protect you.


Hey! That's a bit below the belt.


----------



## so-crates (24 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Hey! That's a bit below the belt.


 
Boys are so one-track... Clubman I was referring of course to your protective headgear


----------



## Elphaba (24 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Hey! That's a bit below the belt.


 

How about this pic; Clubman surrounded by a few AAM stalwarts (men in suits) Im in the background looking over my shoulder in the green cat suit
http://www.marvelfamily.com/images/Newsblurbs/VillainsUnited001.jpg


----------



## carpedeum (24 Jun 2008)

Charlie Haughey
Ray Burke
G V Wright
Bertie Aherne
Michael Lowry


----------



## csirl (25 Jun 2008)

Robert Mugabe
Jason Vorhees
Terminator 2
Oliver Cromwell
Grotbags


----------



## Elphaba (25 Jun 2008)

You cannot put Mugabe in the same league as Terminator 2.
Mugabe is far, far worse than a villain


----------



## DACMAN (26 Jun 2008)

1. Ralph Fiennes as Schutzstaffel officer Amon Göth in Schindlers List although I liked the movie this guy I didn't. I'll struggle for another 4...


----------



## MrMan (26 Jun 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You cannot put Mugabe in the same league as Terminator 2.
> Mugabe is far, far worse than a villain



Ya but T2 was almost impossible to kill


----------



## Elphaba (26 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> Ya but T2 was almost impossible to kill


 
same could be said for Mugabe, cant understand why no one has bumped him off yet?


----------



## Armada (26 Jun 2008)

Does anyone else find it interesting that all the Villians listed are Male???


----------



## Complainer (26 Jun 2008)

How about Joe Pesci as Tommy DeVito in Goodfellas. He reprised the role (different character name, but basically the same maniac) for Casino a decade later.


----------



## S.L.F (27 Jun 2008)

Armada said:


> Does anyone else find it interesting that all the Villians listed are Male???





GeneralZod said:


> HAL9000 (Douglas Rain) 2001: A Space Odyssey



This was a computer. Not male



leghorn said:


> 1. Irish Revenue



This is a govt agency. Not male



Teabag said:


> Jaws (Platoon)



This is a shark could be male but could also be female, my guess is it's female.



csirl said:


> Terminator 2



It's in the shape of a man but is a machine.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2008)

Elphaba said:


> How about this pic; Clubman surrounded by a few AAM stalwarts (men in suits) Im in the background looking over my shoulder in the green cat suit
> http://www.marvelfamily.com/images/Newsblurbs/VillainsUnited001.jpg


Looks like me on the way out to a _Bohs v Rovers _game.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jun 2008)

Folks 

This discussion serves no purpose and borders on the defamatory.


----------

